# i want to buy a car?i dont know which is better for me?



## nicholai (Jan 14, 2007)

which is better for me between focus and cerato? i use it just for on and off duty?for work.could u give me some advice?


----------



## 95five-0 (Dec 7, 2004)

What ar you looking for in a car. Power/speed/room/relieabilty/looks/cost?


----------



## nicholai (Jan 14, 2007)

reliability,costs and looks


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

I noticed you're in China. Most of us don't have a clue what's available there. If you give us some options I'm sure someone on TSF will have owned them and can comment...

BTW: Welcome to TSF. I'm not sure we have that many other members from China...:wave:


----------

